# Precision Matthews PM 1236 lathe - $3500  (Portland OR)



## Nogoingback (Feb 24, 2020)

Precision Matthews PM 1236 lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

For sale is Precision Matthews PM1236 lathe for $3500. Please call/text . Milling machine lathe...



					portland.craigslist.org


----------

